# Trick to getting YouTube app to actually play videos?



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone know of a way to get YouTube app to play videos? I've tried moving it to a system app, user app, high quality, wifi, 3G, logged in, not logged in. Just sits there spinning when I try to play a video.

I'm on Vortex Reloaded, but it does this on any ROM I use.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

mr_brady said:


> Anyone know of a way to get YouTube app to play videos? I've tried moving it to a system app, user app, high quality, wifi, 3G, logged in, not logged in. Just sits there spinning when I try to play a video.
> 
> I'm on Vortex Reloaded, but it does this on any ROM I use.


Mine plays just fine, and I am also on Vortex Reloaded.


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Strange, works fine now that I cleared cache.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I was just about to tell you to wipe the app data. I had the exact same problem (and almost made a thread like this) but at the last minute I tried that and now it works perfectly. Very odd. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

lol I just watch Youtube in the browser. One less app clogging up my system. Some apps for some websites are beneficial, but the mobile site for youtube is super easy to navigate and has everything and more that the app does.


----------

